# Phobia of colleges not listed in IMED/Avicenna.



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

To overcome this 'phobia of colleges not listed in IMED/Avicenna' please make it clear;

'IMED recognition is required when a batch is just outgoing... simply, if a batch has passed the 5th year MBBS exams, and they are ready to do USMLE..
it's not a requirement right now for big names like Shk.Zyaed, Sharif & CPMC etc. because they don't have an outgoing batch at the moment..

only PMDC recognition is the key… for Registration, every PMDC recognized college should write a letter of recognition request and post it to the mentioned authority address, with required documentation, like PMDC recognition letter, Health Ministry approval etc, Just a xerox copy of those documents and within a month, the college's name is displayed on IMED/Avicenna list.. Those who write the application get the recognition, those who don't, they don't get it..'

so don't hesitate at all in taking admissions in renowned medical colleges, not listed in IMED list or Avicenna medical directory yet.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

*When will my School appear in the AVICENNA Directories:*



When will my School appear in the AVICENNA Directories – University of Copenhagen


----------



## sehar sheikh (Oct 4, 2010)

nice thread!
and thanks.


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

What about colleges recognized by California Medical board,as it is said that the colleges recognized by California board have gold stamp on them?


----------



## Emaan (Sep 9, 2011)

thx 4 d nyc thread nd link.....#yes #yes


----------

